# Nunchucks



## thekiemsau (Aug 8, 2018)

It can be a good weapon.
When you're cornered


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Silly goose come to a gunfight with nunchucks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We don't get many nunchucks here, but damn the numbnuts run amuck!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love stupid early in the morning. It prepares me for the rest of my day. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I love stupid early in the morning. It prepares me for the rest of my day. :tango_face_grin:


Heard that!

Where do these first post winners come from?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of work to become proficient. A firearm at this point in life is preferable to grappling, in close contact.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Sticks on a string will do more damage to the user then the perpetrator if you don’t know how they work.... I carry lead instead of sticks......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stick to the good ole baseball bat. After the J-frame is empty.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

talking about an offensive weapon in the eyes of the law & court - most likely a premeditated attack on your part - especially if you have training ....

might as well make some outrageous zombie weapon and make sure about the end results >>> you're not getting in any more trouble ....


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Before we started our hand to hand combat training in boot camp, the hand to hand instructor told us to avoid hand to hand to your best ability and if all else has failed. 
Some martial arts can be beneficial.
Others seem like fads.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I trained with them when I was younger. Cool looking weapon but not super practical. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Remove the chain and second stick.
Elongate the remaining stick.
Permanently affix second stick at 90 degrees to the first stick, about a hand's width up from the end.

Yeah... I like that kind of nunchuck.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahhh, it's a horse apiece. It depends on the skill of the guy wielding the weapon.

Let's suppose the guy is a black belt, in that case, he'd win.

But suppose he was just a typical weenie carrying nunchucks for status. He meets one of my clients.

Slice arteries can drain and kill an attacker between two and six minutes, depending on the artery and how heavy the attacker is breathing or running. At our first mall shooting it took over ten minutes for our SWAT team to get to the mall.

And yes, the blades we prepare can remove an attacker's hand.

So it's 50/50. I just know more blade-heads than I do serious martial artists. Personally, I am a marital artist...

(Double click on the picture, it makes it bigger).


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Being a farm kid growing up, I never learned how to “ fight “. Did get the crap kick out of me a couple of times in grade school, during my early adulthood I did take Martial arts part time over the course of five years, achieved my brown belt, but after breaking two ribs during some after class full contact and missing six weeks of work, I gave it up, fast forward forty years, I have yet to be in a situation where I would be forced to use what I’ve learned, I’m sure I would instinctively remember some for it is all I know, I did ward off four smart [email protected]#es with a four foot wood level once but that pretty much it, knock on wood......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Ahhh, it's a horse apiece. It depends on the skill of the guy wielding the weapon.
> 
> Let's suppose the guy is a black belt, in that case, he'd win.
> 
> ...


Slicing arteries in my state will have you trying not to drop the soap in prison. Knife laws vary per state be very wary of using a knife for self defense.

And then there is this :vs_laugh:






You can keep your knife I'll just use my old timer for slicing apples.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> You can keep your knife I'll just use my old timer for slicing apples.


Of course, gun vs. knife plus distance and the firearm should win.

But nunchucks up against a guy with blade training, different story. I have like just short of three years training with a blade, and I'm not afraid of nunchucks, just getting blood on my good jeans...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Krav Maga will defeat nunchucks every time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Slicing arteries in my state will have you trying not to drop the soap in prison. Knife laws vary per state be very wary of using a knife for self defense.


And in Texas, we made it legal last year to use any knife, of any type and length, for carry or self defense. (a few location restrictions still apply)
Yeah, we can carry swords just about anywhere now, haha!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

45 ACP.
Because old, fat, and slow will still get the job done.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

One mind, any weapon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm 68, if attacked by a hood in his 20s, I have the advantage of "disparity of force."

Oh, and I do not carry "tactical combat knives." My favorite carry knife now is the 22 dollar Spline I polished. I'd like to see the DA hold up a two-inch knife and say in open court that the muscular, young, fast athlete was "over powered."


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I'm 68, if attacked by a hood in his 20s, I have the advantage of "disparity of force."
> 
> Oh, and I do not carry "tactical combat knives." My favorite carry knife now is the 22 dollar Spline I polished. I'd like to see the DA hold up a two-inch knife and say in open court that the muscular, young, fast athlete was "over powered."


Yep... one of the very very few perks of being old.
Cheap car insurance.
Restaurant discounts.
And: "Geez your Honor," I say with my lower lip quivering "I was so very frightened when I spilled this young man's intestines onto the sidewalk".


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If threatened by anyone younger then forty, tell a racist joke, while they are dealing with being offended and emotional turmoil, just walk away.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lowtechredneck said:


> One mind, any weapon.


My rifle and my bayonet are only tools.
I AM THE WEAPON.

(Or, at least I was when I was 19)


----------

